
Show HN: Get a daily email of Wikipedia's “Current Events” - kiwicopple
https://currentevents.email/
======
Nicksil
The RSS/ATOM syndication was created for this purpose. No need to collect
email addresses.

Point your favorite RSS/ATOM reader to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)
and it'll pick up the feed. Done.

Or, if you prefer, setup the feed manually:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:RecentCha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:RecentChanges&feed=atom)

~~~
kiwicopple
Yes that’s true, I just don’t use RSS. This was just a 2 hour task, pulling
from the HTML Wikipedia rest API and putting it in an email template.

For RSS users you’re right - better to just consume the feed

------
kiwicopple
Hey HN, I made this to so that I could keep up to day with the news and
current events without any of the sensationalism of news sites.

Wikipedia has a Current Events Portal -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)
\- which lists all the key events going on in the world each day. This email
simply pulls the content from wikipedia and I email it each day.

I don't modify the content at all.

